# Configurare xdm.

## lollix01

HO un problema:

non so come configurare xdm. Come fare???? Deve far partire xfce con OpenRC (Odio Systemd e preferisco qualcosa BSD-like).

Hello!                                                               :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Cercare un pochino sul forum no?!   :Twisted Evil:  vabbè mi sento buono e ripeto...

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDM-Xterm/

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDM-Xterm/config.html

http://zweije.home.xs4all.nl/xauth-9.html

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3325

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3325

con kdm più o meno è lo stesso per i file di configurazione delle sessioni (qualcuno inizia per k invece che per x, la cosa è documentata a c****o) ed invece delle risorse usa il suo file di configurazione.

La base è utile conoscerla perché persino laidi pastrocchi come gdm partono dall'Xsession. Per tali obbrobri cerca tu, io non mi ci applico.

In alternativa potresti pensare a qingy, stesso login manager sia per terminale che per X ed esteticamente fa la sua porca figura anche nel confronto con le ultime diavolerie.

Di contro puoi avviare istanze multiple di X con tutti i problemi del caso.

Ovviamente RTFM (te li ho indicati) e quando non hai capito qualcosa od hai dubbi chiedi.

Sul forum ho indicato diverse cosette ma la ricerca te la fai tu perché vivere sotto un regime idiota rende sfaticati e non mi voglio sforzare oltre.

Se vuoi fare cose stravaganti come utilizzare il login remoto è meglio il buon vecchio xdm con gli altri ti fai solo del male, inutili farragini e complicazioni.

A scanso di equivoci preciso che preferisco non indulgere al "prendermi sul serio" imposto dall'attuale recrudescenza vittoriana e bigotta che imperversa sotto codesta infame dittatura massonico/bancario travestita da cattocomunista (condito da demenziali isterie pseudofemministe a carattere discriminatorio) e quindi il tono è ilare, un modo come un altro per sopravvivere alla tristezza.

----------

## lollix01

Non smbra funzionare, come faccio partire xfce? Centra per caso la variabile xsession situata in /etc/env.d/90xsession     ???

Perchè ce l'hai tanto con gdm?

Hello!                                                                       :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se non configuri la variabile correttamente non partirà mai, sia con startx che con Xlogin. Bada che corrisponda esattamente al nome dello script in /etc/X11/Sessions.

gdm non mi piace perché non ci posso fare quello che faccio con xdm e kdm. E pone troppe limitazioni che possono essere aggirate solo smanettando, troppo per i miei gusti.

----------

